# Spurs Biggest Threat Next Season



## nextghitman

With all the trading already happening in the NBA, a lot of teams in the West have changed their looks, which team do you think will pose as the greatest threat to the Spurs? 
The Suns have added more defensive power to their lineup when they traded away Q for Kurt Thomas. They appear to be a lot more stronger in the post with Marion and Stoudamire playing their normal positions at SF and PF. They have also added more bench by signing Raja Bell. He is a very good shooter from the perimeter and can provide some minutes. 
The Warriors, as everyone expects, will be good next season with the addition of Baron Davis! They have also added a very talented rookie from the draft and many believe they are playoff bound.
The Rockets have added Swift from the Grizzlies to play PF along side Yao. They have also been going after Jason Williams of the Grizzlies to add a "true" point guard. They are looking better than last season.

So out of the teams that are revamping their rosters will pose the biggest threat to the Spurs next season?


----------



## TheRoc5

its still a little to early to tell but as of right now out of the west it looks like the suns and the rockets.

suns- yes they have been getting deffensive players and i like that trade that sent q to newyork and haveing amare and marion going back to there original positions. but if amare doesnt play d, nash and marion dont play d then its not going to help to much b/c they get most of the min.

houston- now with swift and mybe getting white chocolate or mighty mouse things are looking good for them. with there expireing contracts and a healthy howard i think they can go to the 2nd or 3rd round. they tied the season series with us last yr with every one winning at home, so home court is very important this yr. 

pistons- the eastern confrence champs are still going to be a fource though lost larry brown i think this team will be tough. though they havent made anymoves yet this offseason

heat- shaq is declining but with dwade on the rise there gonna be a contender, with them making moves this offseason i think this will be the team that will represent the east.

other then that i dont see to much of a danger dallas might be able to do something but after that theres not anyone else. out of the east after heat,pistons the only other teams that we could be matched with if we go to the finals would be pacers or cavs. 
of course any team could come up with a shocket like seatle and phnx this yr.
overall i like our chances of a repeat this yr but we should not be conceded and be prepared to go in a dog fight every gm because everyone will want to beat us the champs


----------



## Kekai

Suns...no doubt. We are tough enough for you guys now. Bell will lock down Ginobli. KT will gather up those boards. Can't wait, should be exciting.


----------



## TheRoc5

Kekai23 said:


> Suns...no doubt. We are tough enough for you guys now. Bell will lock down Ginobli. KT will gather up those boards. Can't wait, should be exciting.


so whos going to guard parker and with marion being locked up from bowen, and i have a hard time seeing bell holding manu to a significant amount of pts plus the ? is will yall play more d but all and all yes it will be exciting


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Kekai23 said:


> Suns...no doubt. We are tough enough for you guys now. Bell will lock down Ginobli. KT will gather up those boards. Can't wait, should be exciting.


That's assuming Joe Johnson will be back as well. 




Raja Bell and Kurt Thomas aren't going to make the Suns a better team than the Spurs. Something X-and-O wise is going to have to be done to beat the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Suns, Mavericks, Rockets, Heat, Pistons, Pacers. Once the offseason plays out I can decide who is the "biggest" threat. All of these teams still have question marks really at this point, so I'll wait and see how the question marks are filled.


----------



## Kekai

TheRoc5 said:


> so whos going to guard parker and with marion being locked up from bowen, and i have a hard time seeing bell holding manu to a significant amount of pts plus the ? is will yall play more d but all and all yes it will be exciting


JJ will be on him most likely. Should be really fun to watch.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Suns, Mavericks, Rockets, Heat, Pistons, Pacers. Once the offseason plays out I can decide who is the "biggest" threat. All of these teams still have question marks really at this point, so I'll wait and see how the question marks are filled.


Good list. I'll add the Nuggets !!! AND the Nets and the Cavs if they can manage to sign Jakevicius.
The West is still better but the combo of Pistons+Heat+Pacers+Nets+Cavs looks fine if you ask me... the West's top three hasn't been weaker in years.
As of right now I could easily see the Spurs sweeping the West.


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ said:


> Good list. I'll add the Nuggets !!! AND the Nets and the Cavs if they can manage to sign Jakevicius.
> The West is still better but the combo of Pistons+Heat+Pacers+Nets+Cavs looks fine if you ask me... the West's top three hasn't been weaker in years.
> As of right now I could easily see the Spurs sweeping the West.


west east
spurs heat
suns pistons
rockets 
mavs nets
cavs
pacers

wow this yr playoffs are gonna be real close i cant wait


----------



## DaBobZ

Why are you guys all writing the Nuggets off?
They have a great core... just need a decent PG if you ask me...back with their head coach and stuff, they downgraded but not as much as the Suns or the Mavs... So they could end up #2 in the West if they sign that PG...

The only power houses that have significantly improved in the West are San Antionio and Dallas.


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ said:


> Why are you guys all writing the Nuggets off?
> They have a great core... just need a decent PG if you ask me...back with their head coach and stuff, they downgraded but not as much as the Suns or the Mavs... So they could end up #2 in the West if they sign that PG...
> 
> The only power houses that have significantly improved in the West are San Antionio and Dallas.


i think miller and boykins are pretty good but im thinkn they take the 3 seed with rockets and mavs haveing better records


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

DaBobZ said:


> Why are you guys all writing the Nuggets off?



They desperately need to add a shooter. I've been saying they will win their division ever since McMillan left Seattle, so I'm not writing them off. As of this moment, they haven't added a shooter, and a guys like Voshon Lenard, Julius Hodge, and Linas Kleiza aren't good enough to take them up a notch. They'll win 50 games, win the division, and should make it to the 2nd round, but for me to think they'll win anything beyond that I'd have to see them add an impact player.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> They desperately need to add a shooter. I've been saying they will win their division ever since McMillan left Seattle, so I'm not writing them off. As of this moment, they haven't added a shooter, and a guys like Voshon Lenard, Julius Hodge, and Linas Kleiza aren't good enough to take them up a notch. They'll win 50 games, win the division, and should make it to the 2nd round, but for me to think they'll win anything beyond that I'd have to see them add an impact player.


I agree Koko but right now in the West who can challenge the Spurs?
They gave us a run for our money last year... remember game 3 ?
We would have lost this game 30 times w/o a stellar MJesque Ginobili in this one... The Suns are almost dismantled and even if Stoudamire scores 50 a game next year in the playoffs against us we could still manage to win the series 4/1 or something... Doesn't mean I'm scared of the Nuggets but I find it particulary tough to make a ranking out of Phoenix, Denver and Houston right now...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You're right DaBobZ. Although we beat Denver 4 games to 1, that was a damn tough series. 


Denver is physical and athletic, which is why it will always be a tough matchup for us. However, they need shooting pretty badly, and I personally think Wesley Person and Voshon Lenard aren't the answer. If they were to get an impact shooter, I think I would be as close to being afraid as you could possibly be.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Denver is physical and athletic, which is why it will always be a tough matchup for us. However, they need shooting pretty badly, and I personally think Wesley Person and Voshon Lenard aren't the answer. If they were to get an impact shooter, I think I would be as close to being afraid as you could possibly be.


Agreed

But who do you see at 3 and 4 then ? Eventough the Suns could look drastictly different from last year (they could lose 2 starters and sign Finley and/or another impact player) as long as they have their Nash Amare combo they are a lock at #2 if not with the best record - still.
After Koko ? If not the Nugz then the Rockets or the Mavs isn't it ?
What's your pick ?


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ said:


> Agreed
> 
> But who do you see at 3 and 4 then ? Eventough the Suns could look drastictly different from last year (they could lose 2 starters and sign Finley and/or another impact player) as long as they have their Nash Amare combo they are a lock at #2 if not with the best record - still.
> After Koko ? If not the Nugz then the Rockets or the Mavs isn't it ?
> What's your pick ?


i would rank the nuggets behind houston and dallas so ill say the nuggets are the 5th best team in the west


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

DaBobZ said:


> Agreed
> 
> But who do you see at 3 and 4 then ? Eventough the Suns could look drastictly different from last year (they could lose 2 starters and sign Finley and/or another impact player) as long as they have their Nash Amare combo they are a lock at #2 if not with the best record - still.
> After Koko ? If not the Nugz then the Rockets or the Mavs isn't it ?
> What's your pick ?


Early playoff look:


1. Spurs
2. Suns
3. Nuggets
4. Rockets
5. Mavs

After those 5 teams your guess is as good as mine. Memphis, Minnesota, Lakers, Sacramento, Golden State, Sonics. 3 of those 6 teams will make it. I think the Lakers will be in, Sacramento (If they can avoid injuries), and I'm not saying Seattle won't make it, but they still have some some issues with that roster. 

As for my top 5, those will be the top 5 seeded teams IMO. I have Dallas behind Houston for now. Dallas is going to make a move, but until then Houston is looking better.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Early playoff look:
> 
> 
> 1. Spurs
> 2. Suns
> 3. Nuggets
> 4. Rockets
> 5. Mavs
> 
> After those 5 teams your guess is as good as mine. Memphis, Minnesota, Lakers, Sacramento, Golden State, Sonics. 3 of those 6 teams will make it. I think the Lakers will be in, Sacramento (If they can avoid injuries), and I'm not saying Seattle won't make it, but they still have some some issues with that roster.
> 
> As for my top 5, those will be the top 5 seeded teams IMO. I have Dallas behind Houston for now. Dallas is going to make a move, but until then Houston is looking better.


i pretty much agree with you there but i have to say houston will be better then the nuggets, i think they will cause more trouble for us, they have more potentail then the nuggets and have big bodies with a talented superstar in tmac and the second best center named yao ming. depending on there pg i say they have the 3rd best record in the west. 
yao>camby and nene
tmac>melo
not to mention a great playoff coach and jvg

1.Spurs
2.Suns

3.Rockets
4. 5.dallas nuggets
the rest i dont think will have to big of an impact in the west


----------



## DaBobZ

Damn we're pretty much on the same page. I'll just add the Clips deserve a honorable mention. And I love Shaun Livingston, what a player !


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> i pretty much agree with you there but i have to say houston will be better then the nuggets, i think they will cause more trouble for us, they have more potentail then the nuggets and have big bodies with a talented superstar in tmac and the second best center named yao ming. depending on there pg i say they have the 3rd best record in the west.
> yao>camby and nene
> tmac>melo
> not to mention a great playoff coach and jvg
> 
> 1.Spurs
> 2.Suns
> 
> 3.Rockets
> 4. 5.dallas nuggets
> the rest i dont think will have to big of an impact in the west



I was going by seedings, so I was assuming that Denver wins the Northwest Division. Record wise, I think Denver, Houston, and Dallas are going to be pretty close (barring that Camby doesn't get injured for Denver), but Dallas and Houston will probably end up being the better overall teams.


----------



## DaBobZ

Another texan shootout as WCF would be sweet :rock: 
Don't mess with Texas isn't it ? and the Rockets would give the Spurs a run of their money. The Mavs have been detroned by the Suns and they lost their soul, if they wanna copy the Spurs it's gonna take them a few years to build chemistry...
As we've seen last year both teams lack experience, the first round really went wild, all tough battled games in the 4th quarters, and so fun to watch. 
Denver is only a two year first round early exit playoff team afterall.
Lineups could still change a bit but Cuban isn't fool enough to let Finley walk in Texas ... does he still handle it ?
The thought of Houston signing both Fin and Stro scares me...


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I was going by seedings, so I was assuming that Denver wins the Northwest Division. Record wise, I think Denver, Houston, and Dallas are going to be pretty close (barring that Camby doesn't get injured for Denver), but Dallas and Houston will probably end up being the better overall teams.


o ic my mistake, going by seeding then
1.spurs
2.suns
3.nuggets
4.rockets*
5.mavs*
*to have the better record then the nw winner


----------



## texan

The Suns and Rockets pose the biggest threats as of now. Had the Sonics kept McMillian, James and Daniels, then I thought they would have been the biggest threat, but they obviously lost all three of those guys. The Rockets are more dangerous w/ the new acquisition of Stromile Swift. He will help Yao stay out of fol trouble and will improve the interior defense, as well as the rebounding. If they figure out their PG problems, I think they are better than the Suns. The Suns have added D, but if Joe Johnson isn't resigned then they aren't a threat. Bell is an okay addition, but nothing special. Same goes with Kurt Thomas. He is getting up there in age, and I'd like to see how effective he is in their run-n-gun style.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Losing Joe Johnson would hurt them. However, just like I was saying during the playoff series against the Suns, I think his impact on the team was over exaggerated (once the Spurs beat the Suns twice in Phoenix). That would be a very tough loss for them, but they would still be a damn good team.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

the other two teams in Texas starting Houston and Dallas will be threats but the Suns are the biggest threat to the Spurs (so long as they keep Joe Johnson).


----------



## GalacticZack

nextghitman said:


> With all the trading already happening in the NBA, a lot of teams in the West have changed their looks, which team do you think will pose as the greatest threat to the Spurs?
> The Suns have added more defensive power to their lineup when they traded away Q for Kurt Thomas. They appear to be a lot more stronger in the post with Marion and Stoudamire playing their normal positions at SF and PF. They have also added more bench by signing Raja Bell. He is a very good shooter from the perimeter and can provide some minutes.
> The Warriors, as everyone expects, will be good next season with the addition of Baron Davis! They have also added a very talented rookie from the draft and many believe they are playoff bound.
> The Rockets have added Swift from the Grizzlies to play PF along side Yao. They have also been going after Jason Williams of the Grizzlies to add a "true" point guard. They are looking better than last season.
> 
> So out of the teams that are revamping their rosters will pose the biggest threat to the Spurs next season?


Without question the Spurs biggest threat in the West in 2005-2006 will be the Nuggets. No team will be more capable of challenging the Spurs in all facets than them. They are young, loaded with talent and Karl, while not as astute a coach as Pop is still extremely bright and will have those kids playing top quality ball from the start next year. Phoenix you can forget. Thomas will be more of a liability than anything else. And let's face it. D'Antoni just does not believe in defense the way that Popovich, LB, Avery and the Van Gundy's do and that's why the Suns will never win a title no matter how many MVP trophies Steve wins or how many points Amare scores. In the East it's all about the Heat. Although with Artest returning Indiana should be quite formidable as well. And I am so glad the Pistons hired Flip Saunders. That almost guarantees they won't make it back to the Finals because he is a born loser and will find a way unconsciously to screw that team up.


----------



## sheefo13

Remember who told you first... The TWolves. Cassell is going to come back healthy and motivated to win another ring before his career is done and over. Garnett will also come back motivated. McCants will average 18 pts and be the best scoring rookie this year. Olowokandi is going to show some light since it will be his contract year. Eddie Griffin will have officially turned his career around. Wally will be happy starting. And Skita.... Watch out for this young man...

Remember, sheefo told you that the Wolves will come out hungry and really threat the Spurs for the top spot in the west....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sheefo13 said:


> Remember who told you first... The TWolves. Cassell is going to come back healthy and motivated to win another ring before his career is done and over. Garnett will also come back motivated. McCants will average 18 pts and be the best scoring rookie this year. Olowokandi is going to show some light since it will be his contract year. Eddie Griffin will have officially turned his career around. Wally will be happy starting. And Skita.... Watch out for this young man...
> 
> Remember, sheefo told you that the Wolves will come out hungry and really threat the Spurs for the top spot in the west....



That seems like a best case scenario for the Wolves. I'm not saying it can't happen (Just look at the Suns and Sonics from last year), but everything you described above is a best case scenario, except for Garnett coming back motivated. Since we're talking about the Wolves, I love that Skita signing. It will pay dividends just like the Eddie Griffin signing last year.


----------



## sheefo13

Well Cassell is coming back with a lot of pressure on him and add a contract year for him... And who better than Cassell performs under pressure(except Horry)?


----------



## Shady*

No one can still compare to the Spurs. As of right now they most certainly repeat. Unless of course, they play the Warriors....


----------



## DaBobZ

As of right now our biggest threats are in the East...
And if Finley lands in either Detroit or Miami it will be tough to win it all.
Pacers are also scary if you ask me...


----------



## TheRoc5

DaBobZ said:


> As of right now our biggest threats are in the East...
> And if Finley lands in either Detroit or Miami it will be tough to win it all.
> Pacers are also scary if you ask me...


as of right now finely looks to be going to orlando or so what i herd, if that happens and nothing major happens to the heat or pistons it looks like we will be the fav to win it all. we won the title, and if we healthy i dont see any reason why we cant and if we dont i think thats Underachieving


----------



## StephenJackson

Only team the Spurs have to worry about are the Pacers. Just look how strong they've become. With Granger and now sarunas....watch out.


----------



## TheRoc5

StephenJackson said:


> Only team the Spurs have to worry about are the Pacers. Just look how strong they've become. With Granger and now sarunas....watch out.


i guess im the only one to think the pacers wont be as strong, i think mybe 3-5th seed and not seeing past the 2nd round, i rank the heat,pistons,nets, above them but you never know. if we had to face any one from the finals my last pick would be pacers on just how well they played us in recent times. lets keep an eye on them this season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i guess im the only one to think the pacers wont be as strong,


 Well, ofcourse he thinks they will!


----------



## StephenJackson

TheRoc5 said:


> i guess im the only one to think the pacers wont be as strong, i think mybe 3-5th seed and not seeing past the 2nd round, i rank the heat,pistons,nets, above them but you never know. if we had to face any one from the finals my last pick would be pacers on just how well they played us in recent times. lets keep an eye on them this season.



I don't know how you could see the Pacers as being weak. Just look at what they were able to do this year with a half a roster and injured players throughout the entire season/playoffs. Now add the fact that JO/Tinsley are healthy, Artest is back, we stole Granger in the draft, and just got a super backup PG in Sarunas....plus the fact that David Harrison is showing big signs of stepping up into the center rotation. If you aren't scared yet, just wait til the season starts. I'm sure you'll change your tune real quick.


----------



## TheRoc5

StephenJackson said:


> I don't know how you could see the Pacers as being weak. Just look at what they were able to do this year with a half a roster and injured players throughout the entire season/playoffs. Now add the fact that JO/Tinsley are healthy, Artest is back, we stole Granger in the draft, and just got a super backup PG in Sarunas....plus the fact that David Harrison is showing big signs of stepping up into the center rotation. If you aren't scared yet, just wait til the season starts. I'm sure you'll change your tune real quick.


yes but your roster the yr before lost to the pistons in 6 with yall haveing the hca, but ok yall have gotten a good back up pg and a yr older right? well you cant let that be to big of a factor artest oneal and jackson missed alot of gm from the brawl. i just dont see how they can beat the pistons, heat or mybe even nets(if they get some depth) rather less the spurs. 
i could be wrong but quite frankly the pacers representing the east has yet to be seen and i have a feeling it will wait another yr. they are a contender but i wouldnt put them on the spurs level yet. lets see how the season unfolds


----------



## StephenJackson

TheRoc5 said:


> yes but your roster the yr before lost to the pistons in 6 with yall haveing the hca, but ok yall have gotten a good back up pg and a yr older right? well you cant let that be to big of a factor artest oneal and jackson missed alot of gm from the brawl. i just dont see how they can beat the pistons, heat or mybe even nets(if they get some depth) rather less the spurs.
> i could be wrong but quite frankly the pacers representing the east has yet to be seen and i have a feeling it will wait another yr. they are a contender but i wouldnt put them on the spurs level yet. lets see how the season unfolds



Well I guess only time will tell bro


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I think the Pacers are on the same level with Miami and Detroit. However, something always seems to happen to Indiana, who seems to have the bad luck/misfortune symptom that can't be ignored. Plus Carlisle has gotten teams on the brink of the NBA Finals, but never to them. Time will tell.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think the Pacers are on the same level with Miami and Detroit. However, something always seems to happen to Indiana, who seems to have the bad luck/misfortune symptom that can't be ignored. Plus Carlisle has gotten teams on the brink of the NBA Finals, but never to them. Time will tell.


seems for ever away


----------



## spurs4all

*Injuries!!!! Plain and simple...........*


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs4all said:


> *Injuries!!!! Plain and simple...........*


wow no one said that yet, i agree to this and the heat


----------



## sheefo13

Or it could simply be themselves... This can include injuries and such. But they can not come back next season way too full of themselves like the Wolves did. If Duncan is hurt, this team is toast. He is what opens everything up for Manu, Tony etc.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Spurs have won 50+ games for 7 straight seasons, so something dramatic would have to happen to avoid that. Minny isn't a good comparison, because Sprewel and Cassell are in their mid 30's and were supposed to be two of Minny's best players last year. The Spurs are relying on Parker and Manu, at 23 and 27 years old.


----------



## texan

Rockets. I'm telling ya. McGrady is going to have a MVP caliber season, Yao will be a little bit better, Swift will start and show vast improvements, and Howard will be nice off the bench. If they could just get a consistent PG they'd be set. It'll be interesting to see how Luther Head performs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Rockets. I'm telling ya. McGrady is going to have a MVP caliber season, Yao will be a little bit better, Swift will start and show vast improvements, and Howard will be nice off the bench. If they could just get a consistent PG they'd be set. It'll be interesting to see how Luther Head performs.


Finally, we agree on somethin :banana:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

The Spurs biggest threat next season could be the Jazz for all we know. Who would have thought last summer that the Spurs would have two somewhat tough series against the Sonics and Suns, both division winners? 

We could be talking about the Nuggets and Jazz as their two toughest western matchups by the time the playoffs roll around again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sir Patchwork said:


> The Spurs biggest threat next season could be the Jazz for all we know. Who would have thought last summer that the Spurs would have two somewhat tough series against the Sonics and Suns, both division winners?
> 
> We could be talking about the Nuggets and Jazz as their two toughest western matchups by the time the playoffs roll around again.


That's a very good point. Although, I don't see why everyone was so suprised by how well phoenix played. Seattle on the other hand came out of nowhere and was one of the best teams in the league last season. But although they did give the spurs a run for thier money, they weren't the spurs biggest threat. Utah and Denver could be the Seattle of last season towards the spurs, but I see Houston as the Detroit of last season. Only time will tell though.


----------



## TheRoc5

Sir Patchwork said:


> The Spurs biggest threat next season could be the Jazz for all we know. Who would have thought last summer that the Spurs would have two somewhat tough series against the Sonics and Suns, both division winners?
> 
> We could be talking about the Nuggets and Jazz as their two toughest western matchups by the time the playoffs roll around again.


we did have trouble beating the jazz last yr but with a healthy crew i doubt that they will be the toughest,
heat
rockets
suns
pacers
nuggets
pistons 

boy how times have changed


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we did have trouble beating the jazz last yr but with a healthy crew i doubt that they will be the toughest,
> heat
> rockets
> suns
> pacers
> nuggets
> pistons
> 
> boy how times have changed


That's a pretty good list rite there. I'd change the order around a bit but that'd definitely be my top 6.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That's a pretty good list rite there. I'd change the order around a bit but that'd definitely be my top 6.


that wasnt in order but close 
self
heat
suns
rockets
pistons
pacers
nuggets
mavs
nets

theres around 9 teams this yr that could go for the title still i put us on top


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> that wasnt in order but close
> self
> heat
> suns
> rockets
> pistons
> pacers
> nuggets
> mavs
> nets
> 
> theres around 9 teams this yr that could go for the title still i put us on top


I liked your other one better. Here's my top ten list:

Houston
Miami
Detroit
Phoenix
Indiana
Dallas
Denver
New Jersey
Washington
Utah


----------



## ApheLion02

ezealen said:


> I liked your other one better. Here's my top ten list:
> 
> Houston
> Miami
> Detroit
> Phoenix
> Indiana
> Dallas
> Denver
> New Jersey
> *Washington*
> Utah


Surely you mean Cleveland instead?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ApheLion02 said:


> Surely you mean Cleveland instead?


Damn. I knew I forgot someone. Take Utah off my list, lower Washington and put Cleveland in thier spot. Thanks for putting my mistake out.


----------



## DaBobZ

Guys, I have been on vacation in Hungary and England places not very interested in bball... all of you put houston so high... don't scare me... who did they sign since Swift ? thx


----------



## kamego

In the Finals I think the Pistons are the biggest threat. We already saw the two teams are pretty much matched up evenly. Detroit hasn't spent the MLE yet, so we don't know if they are improved or not yet. I dismiss the coaching change has a major change to their chances but I think a rematch in the Finals would make for some exciting basketball.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

DaBobZ said:


> Guys, I have been on vacation in Hungary and England places not very interested in bball... all of you put houston so high... don't scare me... who did they sign since Swift ? thx



No one. They've signed Swift and are rumored to be looking at a PG or a wingman. Nick Van Exel and Derek Anderson were let go via the "Amnesty Clause", so Houston supposedly has interest in both of those guys.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

kamego said:


> In the Finals I think the Pistons are the biggest threat. We already saw the two teams are pretty much matched up evenly. Detroit hasn't spent the MLE yet, so we don't know if they are improved or not yet. I dismiss the coaching change has a major change to their chances but I think a rematch in the Finals would make for some exciting basketball.



Agreed. That front court athleticsm and overall team balance makes it really difficult for the Spurs. I'm very curious as to how Detroit will play without Larry Brown though.


----------



## Dissonance

TheRoc5 said:


> yes but your roster the yr before lost to the pistons in 6 with yall haveing the hca, but ok yall have gotten a good back up pg and a yr older right? well you cant let that be to big of a factor artest oneal and jackson missed alot of gm from the brawl. i just dont see how they can beat the pistons, heat or mybe even nets(if they get some depth) rather less the spurs.
> i could be wrong but quite frankly the pacers representing the east has yet to be seen and i have a feeling it will wait another yr. they are a contender but i wouldnt put them on the spurs level yet. lets see how the season unfolds


O'Neal was injured as well when they had homecourt with the hyperextended knee that tore cartilege. As was Tinley with a partially torn hamstring. This yr, they were more beat up, w/o Artest and STILL took the Pistons to 6 games. That shows a lot. I want to see this Pistons team beat the Pacers at a 100%. Frankly, I can't see them doing that. Pacers prolly have the deepest team in the league, and they proved it last yr when they missed all those guys and still made the playoffs when they came back. Now they're even deeper. And I think they are a legit threat to the Spurs next yr if they stay healthy!


----------



## StephenJackson

dissonance19 said:


> O'Neal was injured as well when they had homecourt with the hyperextended knee that tore cartilege. As was Tinley with a partially torn hamstring. This yr, they were more beat up, w/o Artest and STILL took the Pistons to 6 games. That shows a lot. I want to see this Pistons team beat the Pacers at a 100%. Frankly, I can't see them doing that. Pacers prolly have the deepest team in the league, and they proved it last yr when they missed all those guys and still made the playoffs when they came back. Now they're even deeper. And I think they are a legit threat to the Spurs next yr if they stay healthy!



Amen brother.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Something is always wrong for the Pacers though. It's like we hear the excuse every year after they are eliminated, and while last year they had a legit reasoning, there was still no guarantee they would have beaten Miami or San Antonio. 


Don't get me wrong, I've been saying the Pacers will be one of the best teams in the East for awhile now, but they've got to cross that line of being just a really good team and become a great team, barring excuses and what not.


----------



## tone wone

IMO the Pacers are further along than Pheonix..

in 02-03 season they had the best record in east by the all-star break...but played medocre ball in the 2nd half and eventually got bounced by Boston in the 1st round..

03-04 they had the best record in the league...eventually lost to Detroit in the ECF not because of J.O.'s knee(he got hurt in game 6 of a 6 game series)...but because their lack of experience...Detroit was returning to the ECF while the Pacers were an extremely young team who hadn't been out the first round before..

but to the original topic...I see Denver(if they get a shooter) and your division rivals Dallas and Houston as the biggest threats out West...I see Dallas having the best record in the league for some reason.; and im a homer for the rockets..

Out east I think Indy and Detroit


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

tone wone said:


> I see Dallas having the best record in the league for some reason.; and im a homer for the rockets..




Thanks for the post. 


About the quote above though, I'm interested as to why you feel that way? you think that the new defensive philosophy by AJ will do wonders for the Mavericks?


----------



## tone wone

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> 
> About the quote above though, I'm interested as to why you feel that way? you think that the new defensive philosophy by AJ will do wonders for the Mavericks?


 I actually think AJ's defensive influence is a little overblown...at least the attention thier D got once he took over. I think they were a better defensive team before Nelson step down..I just think they sort got healthy around that time and played better.

They're just so damn deep and talented and last year they weren't really healthy. Im not expecting much more Dampier but Marquis Daniels is the guy im looking at. A lot of people think(and I do too) that Howard will step next year...but I see Daniels have just as big of an impact....he missed a lot of games(22) this past season but never really got into a groove..he had his appendinx taken out during the season. Through all the injuries they manage to win 58 games...thats unreal.

So with Teryr having a full year under his belt as their PG....Dirk hitting his prime..Howard improving...Stackhouse off the bench.......this team is too talented

being a rocket fan this sucks for me...it looks like another 4-5 matchup in the playoffs

(I know all this info about Dallas cause being in Little Rock we get Mavs games on FSN)


----------



## TheRoc5

tone wone said:


> I actually think AJ's defensive influence is a little overblown...at least the attention thier D got once he took over. I think they were a better defensive team before Nelson step down..I just think they sort got healthy around that time and played better.
> 
> They're just so damn deep and talented and last year they weren't really healthy. Im not expecting much more Dampier but Marquis Daniels is the guy im looking at. A lot of people think(and I do too) that Howard will step next year...but I see Daniels have just as big of an impact....he missed a lot of games(22) this past season but never really got into a groove..he had his appendinx taken out during the season. Through all the injuries they manage to win 58 games...thats unreal.
> 
> So with Teryr having a full year under his belt as their PG....Dirk hitting his prime..Howard improving...Stackhouse off the bench.......this team is too talented
> 
> being a rocket fan this sucks for me...it looks like another 4-5 matchup in the playoffs
> 
> (I know all this info about Dallas cause being in Little Rock we get Mavs games on FSN)


well the spurs were hurt and injured, heck tim was playing on 2 sprained ankles but they still won it. to me there deeper then dallas and if there not then there very close. on the rockets side i see them with better defense and two great stars with a great front court. they make some tweaks in the back court and every thing is going to roll out. yao and tmac are only gonna get better thats why i have them the 3rd best in the west


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

tone wone said:


> I actually think AJ's defensive influence is a little overblown...at least the attention thier D got once he took over. I think they were a better defensive team before Nelson step down..I just think they sort got healthy around that time and played better.
> 
> They're just so damn deep and talented and last year they weren't really healthy. Im not expecting much more Dampier but Marquis Daniels is the guy im looking at. A lot of people think(and I do too) that Howard will step next year...but I see Daniels have just as big of an impact....he missed a lot of games(22) this past season but never really got into a groove..he had his appendinx taken out during the season. Through all the injuries they manage to win 58 games...thats unreal.
> 
> So with Teryr having a full year under his belt as their PG....Dirk hitting his prime..Howard improving...Stackhouse off the bench.......this team is too talented
> 
> being a rocket fan this sucks for me...it looks like another 4-5 matchup in the playoffs
> 
> (I know all this info about Dallas cause being in Little Rock we get Mavs games on FSN)



Thanks again. I was just wondering because Dallas hasn't really been getting that much positive talk about since they haven't made any big moves or anything, so I was interested in why you were feeling that way.


I agree though. They have very good talent, and it appears they will finally have a core group of players together for more than just one season.


----------

